# Wedding Dress Styles



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 12, 2010)

First of all, I'm not getting married. Not yet anyway






But I adore wedding gowns and looking at all the different styles and I was wondering where everyone stands on that? Do you like the contemporary styles, the classic poofy style or something else? I'm not 100% on which I prefer as there's three I really like.

The first is the contemporary, slightly sexy styles. The ones with the low backs and sheer clingy fabric:

(I think this one would be gorgeous without the strap detail)






Secondly, I really love the idea of a 50s swing dress gown:











Lastly, I really adore the idea of a renaissance style gown:


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2010)

I love the 50s style, especially the first one you posted.

To be honest, I've never really considered wedding dresses. I know what i don't want, but I haven't ever pictured myself in a dress, simply because who knows when, or even if, that will ever happen.

I like plainer materials that are rich, expensive, which speak for themselves, more than heavily decorated fabrics with loads of sequins or seed pearls or stuff like that.

I like mantila veils and longer style veils, but I also like bird cage styles. Beyond that, I can't say that I've really thought. I have a much better idea of what I'd like the bridesmaids to wear, the mother of the bride, and what flowers and cake I'd pick.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 12, 2010)

my favourite wedding gown ever is the dior couture from SATC:






yes, it's very over the top! but i LOVE it!

but i also have a place in my heart for karl lagerfeld:


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 12, 2010)

Although I'd never wear one as I doubt I could afford it, you've gotta love the queen of wedding gowns! Ms. Vera Wang...

Vera Wang - Gown Gallery - FALL 2010

I think when the time comes I'm more than likely going to go for the vintage style dress as it's more my general style and personality. I would love to have a gown but I'd probably trip over it.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2010)

agreed, Vera is gorgeous stuff. I really like Alex Perry bridal stuff too


----------



## Karren (Jun 12, 2010)

I love wedding gowns!! More traditional than modern.. Of the couple I've worn a friends beaded one was amazing.. And heavy!!


----------



## aquarian_moon (Jun 13, 2010)

wow,so grace !


----------



## Ere Perez (Jun 21, 2010)

The first one is really looking pretty because of its back the grace of whole dress will increase and you look different in your wedding.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am wearing this wedding dress...


----------



## Chicken351 (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the contemporary ones with the sheer meterial. I think they're elegant. But at the same time I also love beautiful things people can do with dresses no matter what the style. I wouldn't ever go for anything extravagant myself, but I still adore other styles.


----------



## Jacquelyn (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing the wedding collection. I really like all the dresses.


----------



## bellagia (Sep 28, 2010)

loved mine....I was all about the long train and detailing. I wanted to feel like a bride and not wear "just a white dress". But there are so many gorgeous dresses out there to fit everyone's styles.


----------



## alicabacon (Oct 1, 2010)

hi to all

I feel some what bore to white dress.

now a day colorful bridal dresses are also in fashion.

but ya , As bellagia has written

tail is must for bridal gown.

and i too love long tail of gown


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 13, 2010)

This was my dress, i got it for our beach wedding this past summer, i took these photos of it from the designers website, when i saw it in a brides magazine i knew it was the one. When i went and tried it on that was it i loved it even more and bought it within ten minutes of having it on.


----------



## katana (Dec 18, 2010)

Bellagia beautiful dress! You looked stunning girly!

Livingthedream, what a fabulous dress!  I love it!


----------



## Ere Perez (Dec 22, 2010)

I really never wear wedding dress but I like plainer materials that are adorable and give rich look.


----------



## vixie13 (Dec 22, 2010)

_Here's my dress. I like how it hug my curves and made them look really nice._


----------



## katana (Dec 23, 2010)

I love your dress vixie, it is definetly my style!


----------



## whitwmore55 (Jun 19, 2011)

How beautiful and gorgeous the dress is bellagia !!!!If any one wear it she looks like a fairy. It would  be the dress value.


----------



## Amber204 (Jun 19, 2011)

My first choice is the very top photo those sleek dresses would definitely make my man's heart melt, and that's more important to me me than a poofy princess dress but that's just my opinion.... and the slender one's are hopefully allot cheaper haha! _ _I would/could never spend an atrocious amount of money on a dress grandma would definitely not approve of an insane price tag a few thousand would probably be to much for her. I could also easily fall int love with a 50's vintage style lace dress but it would have to be a sleek design as well after writing this I am starting to think I may just have something against tool lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lasith (Sep 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bellagia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> loved mine....I was all about the long train and detailing. I wanted to feel like a bride and not wear "just a white dress". But there are so many gorgeous dresses out there to fit everyone's styles.


 I have just one word for this... WOW!


----------



## sonyawatts (Oct 12, 2011)

bellagia, that is one amazing train and beautiful dress


----------



## darcywinther (Oct 20, 2011)

All wedding dresses are so amazing. I liked it so much.


----------



## kerker (Oct 21, 2011)

ooo a beauty forum with a bridal section! loving it so far!

I got my wedding dress a few months ago and my first dress fitting will be in Feb 2012 lol really far away i know!

Here's a pic of my dress. I wanted something very very simple and lucky I found this one


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice Kerker


----------



## SarahNerd (Oct 21, 2011)

This thread makes me wish I could redo my wedding. I got married when I was barley 20 and really didn't know myself yet.  These dresses are so pretty!


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Nov 11, 2011)

This is the dress I wore for my wedding. It's a beautiful dress. However, it fit me better the first time I tried it before losing weight. If I had to marry my husband again I would choose something more simple and more flowy.


----------



## MakeUpFairy (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow That's an amazing dress Alessia. I especially like the lace elements. I'ld love to have a similar dress but with a slightly smaller train abit like the one below.


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Makeupfairy. I like the dress cut in the picture.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Nov 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bellagia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> loved mine....I was all about the long train and detailing. I wanted to feel like a bride and not wear "just a white dress". But there are so many gorgeous dresses out there to fit everyone's styles.


OMG! I love your dress!!!

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## bellagia (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## musingmuse (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm obsessed with Vera Wang. Though, I wouldn't spend too much on a dress. Maximum 2k, or less.


----------



## vicky1804 (Nov 24, 2011)

We are hoping to set a date for 1st Sept 2012, so iv started looking into dresses. This so far is my favorite if I can get it in Ivory with the red.

I dont know yet if i can pull off strapless will have to wait until I can get to try one on

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4/bristlenose1804/Wedding%20Dresses/WedDress1.jpg


----------



## seasideskincare (Feb 28, 2012)

To the original poster - the 2nd dress is the best, it's very classic and classics never go out of style. The best bet is to get into really good shape prior to the wedding and every dress will fit perfectly.


----------



## davidmartin (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice post All the dresses are looking amazing....thanks for sharing with us


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 1, 2012)

On the original post the first dress is my favorite! It's nice &amp; slim but also has a little train in the back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anna14smith (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice collection

Thanks for sharing this.....


----------



## riverae9723 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi I was wondering where you found the second to last dress if you could let me know on my email at (removed per [SIZE=medium]Terms of Service[/SIZE]) i would greatly apprcitae it thank you


----------



## mariasemuel (Oct 2, 2012)

Alessa, I like your dress.


----------



## Makeuplovers (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the 2nd one, its soo flirty and feminine.. love the look and feel of this dress.. its --- don't have words.. i am saving the pic for my wedding lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NathalieBrown (Oct 5, 2012)

I love the gown whom kerker posted!!!


----------



## xeniakisantal (Oct 14, 2012)

I think the first one is the most feminine and modern one.


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First of all, I'm not getting married. Not yet anyway
> 
> 
> ...


I love second and third one!!! beautiful dresses!!!


----------



## vargonica (Oct 16, 2012)

It's fantastic I like all gowns.


----------



## Jill Johnson (May 5, 2013)

OMG! Where did you find that renaissance dress


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 6, 2013)

I like all dresses but I always like prom dresses for party or for wedding too.


----------



## Niharika (Jul 2, 2013)

For me, I will prefer some Indian traditional dresses , may be a sari or a ghagra choli. I love the Indian bridal theme really.


----------



## Albert (Dec 3, 2013)

you can try  http://www.dressfirst.com/Teal-Long-Prom-Dresses-Under-200


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 15, 2014)

Your choices of dress is great i love your collection............


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Doris Allen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love second and third one!!! beautiful dresses!!!
and i love the 1st one it's looking different


----------



## marie4u (Feb 13, 2014)

beautiful.


----------



## lizzadowson (May 14, 2014)

I love renaissance style. But i Don't like white wedding gowns. My wedding dress was red colour with silver ribbons and made by a designer. It looked stunning and classic.


----------



## icanmakeyouicecream (May 28, 2014)

I get married in December this year. This is my dress, Lia by Catherine Deane.


----------



## lizzadowson (Jun 2, 2014)

I love wearing gowns. I want to wear a gown on my brother marriage but I do not know which type of gown should I wear.


----------



## Alison Tang (Oct 5, 2014)

love your post well,i am a wedding hot fan and like to collect all style wedding dress styles &amp;pics.eapecially this vintage style.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Oct 30, 2014)

Sherbert-Kisses said:


> HI,
> 
> I like all the dresses you posted mostly the second one. It looks pretty cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alison Tang (Feb 27, 2015)

I wanted to be diffrent. 
I wanted long sheer sleeves, to have the classic look of brides from years ago. Right now those dresses are not popular at all. The one that I did find was beyond expensive. 
I tried all of the other diffrent styles and didn't really like any of them. 
I ended up with a strapless mermaid wedding dresses that has a long sleeve sheer jacket, the jacket was what made me choose the dress.
I think the halter's are more comfortable and modest but the halter made my back and arms look huge. 
Try both on and you'll see which one you like the best. 




Good Luck and Congratulations.


----------



## Roger01 (Apr 9, 2015)

OMG....it's so beautiful...I love it .


----------



## beautyqueen9 (Apr 22, 2015)

There are so many different wedding dresses on the market today.  I am a huge fan of white dresses that are long.  I also think that adding a bit of color to them is a neat idea.  It adds a new found freshness to todays styles.


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 20, 2015)

Sherbert-Kisses said:


> First of all, I'm not getting married. Not yet anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sherbert-Kisses said:


> First of all, I'm not getting married. Not yet anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome collection, Some gorgeous, very pretty dresses, I Absolutely loved the white color dress.


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 27, 2015)

Karren said:


> I love wedding gowns!! More traditional than modern.. Of the couple I've worn a friends beaded one was amazing.. And heavy!!


Yeah, mine too..... While wearing wedding gown, everyone looks beautiful.


----------



## indiabazaaronline (Jun 13, 2015)

Wedding is one very big occassion in every girl's life and that's why wedding shopping is the most important thing for  Bride.When all the world looking at India , Why not You try to wear an Indian ethnic wear like Lehenga Choli. The top most thing that counts in the Indian bride wedding shopping list includes Indian Bridal wear i.e. Bridal Lehenga Choli. These days girls look out for designer bridal lehenga choli and that's they prefer doing designer bridal lehenga online shopping as here they find lots of variety as well as the latest Indian bridal lehenga like mermaid bridal lehenga, alia bhatt lehenga in radha song, bridal wedding lehenga, Indian bridal wedding lehenga, A-line wedding bridal lehenga choli, designer bridal lehenga choli, lehenga choli for bride, lehenga choli for wedding.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Aug 12, 2015)

Sherbert-Kisses said:


> First of all, I'm not getting married. Not yet anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. all are very nice dress. gorgeous wedding dresses


----------

